# spider X pied



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

my genetics arent to good am i right in thinking that from breeding a spider to a pied id get some spiders from the clutch that are 100 het pied and some normals that are 100% het pied also?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Correct.


 
must be getting better :2thumb:


----------



## RubbleUK (Apr 12, 2007)

As long as at least one parent is a visual recessive, all offspring will be 100% het for that recessive gene. So you're going down the Spied route then?!

;-)

Chris


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats an easy one!!! What would the percentages be if I crossed an albino spider pied with with a caramel glow albino?!!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

albino spider pied X caramel glow albino -->
1/2 spider
1/2 normal looking

All the babies are also heterozygous for albino, pied, caramel albino, and ghost


----------

